# DMI2 and DMI3 offers



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Thought I would start a thread and see if we can coax any miami drivers out of the shadows. We now get offers for both dmi2 and dmi3. Unfortunately dmi3 is 50 miles from me so no interest but at least we get to see some activity and see how they drop blocks.
For 2 days DMI3 dropped almost all their blocks around the same time and kept them coming. Probably saw 10-20 block drops all within 20-30 minutes. Thats how blocks should drop. They were catchable simply using your fingers. I actually accepted one just to see and no problem catching it.
Wondering if that is standard for them? Any drivers from that location willing to share any info?
When you drop blocks this way you can get up, fish for 1/2 an hour and you either catch work or go on about your day and look for later blocks if desired.

DMI2 still does nothing but complete random drops, no consistency and no patterns. Complete nonsense and they seem to do things differently than any other warehouse from what I can glean from others and this forum.

Edit: Unbelievable how many blocks dmi3 is dropping.........i'm sure some are throwbacks from DMI2 drivers accepting and forfeiting but here I thought that warehouse was not so busy! 10 times busier than DMI2 it seems!? Or....maybe they are just moving most of the operations to that warehouse?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

There's a 4:00-8:00 DMI3 block that's just sitting there right now and hasn't been taken for a while. Also saw a 3:30-7:30 a little while ago.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Is DMI2 dead?? I'm only seeing offers for DMI3.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Just got let out of the "penalty box". It's not completely dead but might as well be. I see some DMI2 blocks on occasion but 99% are DMI3.
Would be nice to know exactly what's going on but like you haven't been to the warehouse in weeks and not a peep from anyone who has. 

I've been running my emulator and catch some DMI3 but not a single DMI2 all week.

Did you get the email about the auto clickers? I did but still running my emulator. Will be glad to be the guinea pig as who cares if they deactivate since getting no work anyway.


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

I actually saw some for DMI2 after I posted here. Was able to grab two different 4 hour blocks but had to forefeit both of them as they were released just 15 minutes prior to the block start time.

Never received an e-mail regarding the bots btw.


----------

